# Pretty Bottles



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 21, 2007)

Which perfume has your favorite bottle?
I collect perfumes and like to have a variety of different scents and bottles. 


My faves right now are Angel by Thierry Mugler, in the shooting star bottle.







And Britney Spears Curious because I LOVE atomizers on bottles so it looks really beautiful.


----------



## user79 (Sep 21, 2007)

These are some bottles I like, not always what's inside tho.

Givenchy Eau Torride





Carolina Herrera - Chic (this was modeled after the paintings by Rothko)





Nina Ricci - Premier Jour





Nina Ricci - Nina





Kenzo - Flower


----------



## Holls* (Sep 21, 2007)

I LOVE vera wang princess....soooooo pretty to me.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 21, 2007)

ooh i agree i love vera wang princess!
I also think britney spears perfumes have really cute bottles but i dont like the scent. Another one I really like is the bottle to be delicious. the appleness is so cute lol


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 22, 2007)

I love love the Agent Provocateur bottle. It's so feminine. Unfortunetly, I cannot stand the fragrance.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Sep 23, 2007)

I always love Shalimar bottles. Love the original Lolilta Lempicka bottle(it couldn't be prettie!)

I love the new Nina Ricci bottle too.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Sep 23, 2007)

Flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf!






The picture really doesn't do it justice


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a sucker for pretty bottles.

My favourite is Hypnotic Poison





I also like the Armani Code bottle:





and oudh perfume bottles:


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 28, 2007)

I won't throw out my empty Britney Curious bottle cause its so pretty but I don't know what to do with it!


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

I love the first two - Angel and Curious - then also Flowerbomb.
Kingdom by Alexander McQueen is my favorite scent, the bottle is also nice


----------



## NeonDollParts (Oct 28, 2007)

The Nina Ricci bottle is really cute, but it's nothing compared to the fragrance itself.


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

I like my Kenzo Flower bottle.


----------



## astronaut (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## astronaut (Oct 28, 2007)

http://slimages.macys.com/is/image/M...0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's the bottles that I find really nice:





Chance by Chanel: classic but elegant.





Anna Sui, love the asian style of the bottle, very baroque.





Insolence by Guerlain





Aimez-moi by Caron





The Lolita Lempicka range





Jungle by Kenzo


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 5, 2008)

Fifi Chachnil 





Eau de Polder






L'eau de Kasaneka






Green by Nanadebary





Amber Vanilla by Regina Harris






Eau de Parfum by Violetta di Parma





Cosmic






Stoned


----------



## KikiB (May 10, 2008)

L de Lolita Lempicka is the most gorgeous bottle ever. I just want to put it in a glass case. It helps that the product inside is beautiful too because there's no way I'd spend $68 for a bottle. Hypnose is nice and simple, but pretty. Rock 'n Rose Couture is gorgeous, another one that is made more buyable by the packaging.

Yes, I do love the Britney packaging...it is VERY OTT, like me, but so fun.


----------



## esmeralda89 (May 10, 2008)

I love the betsey johnson bottle its gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!!!!


----------



## xShoegal (May 19, 2008)

EDIT: Ooooooooops, u already posted it, sorry!
This is the most cute I´ve every seen! : )


----------



## makeupmadb (May 19, 2008)

I love Moschino, the packaging and scent. I have two gift sets from them, 'Funny' and 'Couture'.

'Funny' Packaging Gift Set:




'Funny' Perfume:




'Couture' Packaging Gift Set:




'Couture' Perfume:


----------



## Kuuipo (May 19, 2008)

Eau de Polder looks to much like my borsilate glass labware.  I love the aluminum two ended parfum bottle of 212 Sexy by Carolina Herrera. The fragrance is da bomb as well (musk,rose pepper).  I love Bvulgari Omnia's little twisty interlocking looking bottle. The parfum is saffron and white chocolate, light and spicy.


----------



## kristina ftw! (May 20, 2008)

Too bad the scent is much too strong for me!


----------



## Fairybelle (May 21, 2008)

^^I love Miss Dior Cherie--the fragrance AND the bottle are gorgeous!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Sugarae2000 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holls** 

 
_I LOVE vera wang princess....soooooo pretty to me. 



_

 
Ditto!


----------

